# Max Kellerman said on his radio show Anthony Joshua is physically stronger than any NBA/NFL Player.



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Kellerman said the 6'6 247+ Pound Anthony Joshua (who just turned pro) is physically stronger than any NBA/NFL player he's known. Kellerman met with Joshua and saw him in training a few weeks ago.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

He also said he has better punch resistance than George Chuvalo


----------



## EuroBot (Jun 4, 2013)

Not sure if trolling. lol


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Lampley was said to have left the locker room looking like he'd seen a ghost and mumbling something about the British Broadcasting Corporation.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

NBA maybe NFL less likely but this kid is the real deal. A great athlete


----------



## EuroBot (Jun 4, 2013)

itsmeagain said:


> NBA maybe NFL less likely but this kid is the real deal. A great athlete


He's not a better athlete than James, Westbrook or Rose. He is a great athlete for boxing, though.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

EuroBot said:


> He's not a better athlete than James, Westbrook or Rose. He is a great athlete for boxing, though.


1- We don't know that.
2-Kellerman said he's physically stronger.. that doesn't mean he's a better athlete. He's just physically stronger. Kellerman felt the strength of all these guys.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

How's he know that? Did Joshua have a go at the same test or something? I'm not doubting he's a great athlete, it just seems like bs hype young fighters with a big potential get.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

He probably is physically stronger than Lebron James.
Who's the strongest guy in NFL?


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

He is huge and probably really strong I could imagien he would be one of the strongest guys in the NBA but not so sure about the strongest and in the NFL no I don't believe that but he would probably not get ragdolled but the strongest I doubt it but I don't really know much about football or basketball
But why am I even thinking about it that's Kellerman being Kellerman he is the boxing equivalent to Mike Goldberg he's obviously exaggerating he jsut wants to say "Joshua is strong" and is using his usual commentator vocabulary


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> He probably is physically stronger than Lebron James.
> Who's the strongest guy in NFL?


Hard to say, but I'd lean towards Ray Lewis since everyone is afraid of him. He's a beast on the field too. Ray Lewis or Brian Urlacher, but they are both pretty damn old and retired (at least I think Urlacher is). Other than them, I really don't know maybe Brian Orakpo (or however you spell it).

Regardless, strength don't matter too much. Remember how big Seth Mitchell is and he still got KTFO by the smaller Banks.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

12downfor10 said:


> How's he know that? Did Joshua have a go at the same test or something? I'm not doubting he's a great athlete, it just seems like bs hype young fighters with a big potential get.


Joshua is really freakishly big and strong though. I mean he's 6'6 23 years old but already 247+ muscles.. not saying he's a better athlete than Lebron but I shook both Lebron's hand and Joshua's hand.. I was able to move Lebron.(I weight 230ish) but Joshua moved me. That is a clear indication of brute strength. He moved a 230+ pound guy just by shaking his hands..


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

El Mexi-Box said:


> Hard to say, but I'd lean towards Ray Lewis since everyone is afraid of him. He's a beast on the field too. Ray Lewis or Brian Urlacher, but they are both pretty damn old and retired (at least I think Urlacher is). Other than them, I really don't know maybe Brian Orakpo (or however you spell it).
> 
> Regardless, strength don't matter too much. Remember how big Seth Mitchell is and he still got KTFO by the smaller Banks.


Seth Mitchell was not that strong though.. he just looked strong. He is weak as man vagina. If he was physically strong. he would have moved the weak Banks in the clutches.. Foreman during his prime was around 220-225.. he was MUCH stronger than 240+ Mitchell.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

hes a beast no doubt. 2 inches shorter than lebron and the same weight as him


----------



## nick6 (Jun 9, 2013)

He won celebrity superstars Olympic special so its got to be true


----------



## sasquatch (Jun 4, 2013)

ran 100m in 11.5 seconds, a physical freak,


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Kellerman is prone to hyperbole. 
There is no way in hell he could say the man was physically stronger than other boxer, let alone NBA and NFL players, a lot of the shit they do isn't easily comparable.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

sasquatch said:


> ran 100m in 11.5 seconds, a physical freak,


Corrie Sanders ran the 100m in 10.9 seconds what does that make him?

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/obituaries/corrie-sanders-heavyweight-world-champion-8175893.html


----------



## Rico (Jun 3, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Kellerman said the 6'6 247+ Pound Anthony Joshua (who just turned pro) is physically stronger than any NBA/NFL player he's known. Kellerman met with Joshua and saw him in training a few weeks ago.


:lol::-(

Kellerman also told us Glass Jaw Roy Jones would beat Joe Frazier. Kellerman is a clown.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Corrie Sanders ran the 100m in 10.9 seconds what does that make him?
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/obituaries/corrie-sanders-heavyweight-world-champion-8175893.html


1 fast white boy


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

lebron

max is a clown


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

current NBA players? maybe....I'd reckon dwight howard might be close. if we're talking recent players that are retired now though I doubt Joshua could match shaq's raw strength


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

He could be right up there with the strongest NBA players if he lifts weights regularly but there's no way he's going to be as strong as some of the beasts in the NFL, simply because their sport is purely anaerobic and they train full time for strength and speed. Joshua has boxing to train for.


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

Lebron would kill this guy


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

PrinceN said:


> Lebron would kill this guy


Are you drunk or just retarded. You saying a 6'8 260 pound BASKETBALL player will kill a 6'6 250 pound Olympian Heavyweight?

Lebron can't even kill a middleweight much less a 6'6 Heavyweight. A top 200 Heavyweight will crush Lebron's skull.
Audley Harrison at 6'5 and 250 will murder Lebron and leave him dead in a pool of his own shit and semen.

Lennox Lewis NOW will kill Lebron. I think you watch guys like 5'6 140 pound Floyd and think all boxers are that small. Heavyweights are big big dudes and they can kill any team athlete in the world. You honestly think guys like Prime Jordan can last even a minute against Prime Lewis or Prime Bowe?

These Heavyweights are not small dudes..they are all 6'2-6'7 and 230-250 Pounds... they will murder any NBA or NFL Player.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Corrie Sanders ran the 100m in 10.9 seconds what does that make him?
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/obituaries/corrie-sanders-heavyweight-world-champion-8175893.html


Corrie Sanders was never as physically strong as Joshua now. Why the FUCK are we even talking about running or boxing abilities, Kellerman simply stated that Joshua is the strongest athlete he ever encountered.. Kellerman never once said Joshua will become an ATG.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> lebron
> 
> max is a clown


It is very believable to think that a 6'6 Super Heavyweight is stronger than 6'8 Lebron.
Joshua will kill Lebron with a jab and we all know this.. in terms of brute strength.. you honestly think Anthony Joshua isn't as strong as Lebron?

You guys are so used to watching midgets like Broner and Urban Oompa Loompas like Gary Russell.

You guys forget that the FLAGSHIP Division in boxing is dudes like this:

















Prime Lewis is stronger than any NBA Player in the history of that league.

Heavyweights are big bad motherfuckers.. and I will bet Prime Vitali is stronger than Lebron. Joshua is stronger than Prime Vitali.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> It is very believable to think that a 6'6 Super Heavyweight is stronger than 6'8 Lebron.
> Joshua will kill Lebron with a jab and we all know this.. in terms of brute strength.. you honestly think Anthony Joshua isn't as strong as Lebron?
> 
> You guys are so used to watching midgets like Broner and Urban Oompa Loompas like Gary Russell.
> ...


Lennox Lewis got handled easily in a wrestle by Rahman, who lifted a lot of weights. Boxers aren't strength athletes dude, in a fight they'd beat the other athletes up most likely but in terms of strength the aerobic nature of boxing guarantees that the athletes aren't the strongest.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Lennox Lewis got handled easily in a wrestle by Rahman, who lifted a lot of weights. Boxers aren't strength athletes dude, in a fight they'd beat the other athletes up most likely but in terms of strength the aerobic nature of boxing guarantees that the athletes aren't the strongest.


I think Frank Bruno would probably be one of the strongest boxers ever then.
Guy lifted a lot


----------



## Charles White (Jun 8, 2013)

dyna said:


> I think Frank Bruno would probably be one of the strongest boxers ever then.
> Guy lifted a lot


Bruno was one strong dude, no doubt about it, especially later on in his career when he bulked up. But even stronger than him potentially was a prime Hasim Rahman, who benched 520 lbs.


----------



## Charles White (Jun 8, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> He probably is physically stronger than Lebron James.
> Who's the strongest guy in NFL?


Nowadays? I'm not sure exactly. But all time? A strong candidate would be Larry Allen. Here is a good example of why:


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Charles White said:


> Bruno was one strong dude, no doubt about it, especially later on in his career when he bulked up. But even stronger than him potentially was a prime Hasim Rahman, who benched 520 lbs.


So Rahman got more brute strength than Lebron? I think so. I think Rahman could have broke Lebron in half.


----------



## Charles White (Jun 8, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> So Rahman got more brute strength than Lebron? I think so. I think Rahman could have broke Lebron in half.


I completely agree that he had/has more brute strength than Lebron


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Kellerman said the 6'6 247+ Pound Anthony Joshua (who just turned pro) is physically stronger than any NBA/NFL player he's known. Kellerman met with Joshua and saw him in training a few weeks ago.


Is there anywhere I can find this interview?


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Joshua did 50+ full ROM dips in one set at 240lbs. The guy is crazily strong. He can also run 100m in under 11 seconds at 6'6.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Lampley was said to have left the locker room looking like he'd seen a ghost and mumbling something about the British Broadcasting Corporation.


Sure that wasn't Adam Smith??


----------



## Robney (Jun 15, 2012)

If that's true, Biogenisis labs should get it's act together :bart


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> He could be right up there with the strongest NBA players if he lifts weights regularly but there's no way he's going to be as strong as some of the beasts in the NFL, simply because their sport is purely anaerobic and they train full time for strength and speed. Joshua has boxing to train for.


you seem to be the only one talking sence here.

Athletes that train purely anaerobically will be more powerfull than a Boxer.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

El Mexi-Box said:


> Hard to say, but I'd lean towards Ray Lewis since everyone is afraid of him. He's a beast on the field too. Ray Lewis or Brian Urlacher, but they are both pretty damn old and retired (at least I think Urlacher is). Other than them, I really don't know maybe Brian Orakpo (or however you spell it).
> 
> Regardless, strength don't matter too much. Remember how big Seth Mitchell is and he still got KTFO by the smaller Banks.


Ray Lewis is retired. The strongest guy in the NFL will be a left-tackle or possibly a NT. A big 300lb+ guy, not a 240lb linebacker.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Danny said:


> Ray Lewis is retired. The strongest guy in the NFL will be a left-tackle or possibly a NT. A big 300lb+ guy, not a 240lb linebacker.


I'm talking more of a player that will be able to transfer to boxing. I don't think a 300 lb. dude would make a good boxer.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

smegmaa said:


> Joshua did 50+ full ROM dips in one set at 240lbs. The guy is crazily strong. He can also run 100m in under 11 seconds at 6'6.


He's a beast. He's insanely strong.


----------



## EuroBot (Jun 4, 2013)

Joshua is NOT physically stronger than someone like Jason Pierre-Paul.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Rico said:


> :lol::-(
> 
> *Kellerman also told us Glass Jaw Roy Jones would beat Joe Frazier*. Kellerman is a clown.


:lol::lol::rofl


----------



## fists of fury (May 24, 2013)

I'm impressed by Joshua's physicality. He seems to be on the same level as Wlad I think, and Wlad for years has been the most physically impressive heavyweight out there. 
I'm more interested in Joshua's overall athletic ability than his strength, but he looks to be a very strong guy.


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

This guy can't be stronger than 300 pound lineman who lift weights in there sleep. 

In the grand scheme of things this matters very little.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

shaunster101 said:


> Lampley was said to have left the locker room looking like he'd seen a ghost and mumbling something about the British Broadcasting Corporation.


:lol:


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

WTF? That's by far the dumbest thing that Kellerman has ever said. The lower tier NFL players are significantly stronger and faster than Joshua. And who gives a fuck about strength anyway? Brock Lesnar's strength wasn't good enough to make the Viking's practice squad when he tried out. And The Rock did even worse. In the NBA guys like Howard,James, and,Griffin surpass him in every facet of ability


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> WTF? That's by far the dumbest thing that Kellerman has ever said. The lower tier NFL players are significantly stronger and faster than Joshua. And who gives a fuck about strength anyway? Brock Lesnar's strength wasn't good enough to make the Viking's practice squad when he tried out. And The Rock did even worse. In the NBA guys like Howard,James, and,Griffin surpass him in every facet of ability


Joshua will KO every single person you listed with a fucking jab.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Joshua will KO every single person you listed with a fucking jab.


Well he is a boxer right?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> Well he is a boxer right?


Lol if you think any NBA player is physically stronger than this man.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Not quite sure how he'd know that... Don't think he knows what he's talking about.


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

"Kellerman said"

and it all goes down hill from there. so what, its just his speculation. as for all of the lifting and running stats, by any measurement, theres no way Anthony Joshua beats the NFL guys.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

elterrible said:


> "Kellerman said"
> 
> and it all goes down hill from there. so what, its just his speculation. as for all of the lifting and running stats, by any measurement, theres no way Anthony Joshua beats the NFL guys.


1-Change your avator.. I'm thinking of reporting you. That thing is beyond ****.

2- How do you know regarding weight lifting? You do realize weight lifting doesn't always make you stronger right? My forearms and biceps are giant sized because I love the dumbells... but that doesn't make me a beast in strength.. it just make me look like one.

You can easily get giant sized arms by not even following a rep pattern with the bells.. in order to be strong you need to follow the rep pattern.
You can't just do 1-2-3-4 and stop.. breathe and do 20 more..... that will make your arms big but that won't give you strength.

You gotta go 3x8s and 3x10's and slowly move up.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> 1- We don't know that.
> 2-Kellerman said he's physically stronger.. that doesn't mean he's a better athlete. He's just physically stronger. Kellerman felt the strength of all these guys.


I bet he did.....naught Max


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Joshua is really freakishly big and strong though. I mean he's 6'6 23 years old but already 247+ muscles.. not saying he's a better athlete than Lebron *but I shook both Lebron's hand and Joshua's hand.. I was able to move Lebron.(I weight 230ish) but Joshua moved me*. That is a clear indication of brute strength. He moved a 230+ pound guy just by shaking his hands..


:lol: shut up, you idiot.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

He has a weak looking chin. :think


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> 1-Change your avator.. I'm thinking of reporting you. That thing is beyond ****.
> 
> 2- How do you know regarding weight lifting? You do realize weight lifting doesn't always make you stronger right? My forearms and biceps are giant sized because I love the dumbells... but that doesn't make me a beast in strength.. it just make me look like one.
> 
> ...


Ive had this avatar forever. Your ****** ass doesnt tell me to do shit. I just reported you for saying you gonna report me. Take that ******.


----------



## Nick (Jun 5, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Seth Mitchell was not that strong though.. he just looked strong. He is weak as man vagina. If he was physically strong. he would have moved the weak Banks in the clutches.. Foreman during his prime was around 220-225.. he was MUCH stronger than 240+ Mitchell.


 Some people are just strong. Foreman also lifted cows and pulled jeeps. This man was a powerful guy by any standard. Didn't Mitchell have a college football record of some sort?


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Charles White said:


> Bruno was one strong dude, no doubt about it, especially later on in his career when he bulked up. But even stronger than him potentially was a prime Hasim Rahman, who benched 520 lbs.


:yikes

Kosta Tszyu and Terry Norris P4P were crazy strong too. Both had ridiculous benches over 300lbs.

Also no doubt about Joshua being a strong mofo but his physique looks like it was all made from weights. Kinda like Haye. Thin face and thin neck suggest to me he's naturally not really that big. Also could be glassy. Compare him to like Big George around the same age and I dunno he looks nowhere near as strong. Foreman is 19 here...





Edit: For Felix saying Forman was around 220 in his prime this is true but also take into account Foreman starved himself and went into saunas for ages to sweat off a lot of weight. He could push 250 easily. This from a guy who when he was younger NEVER touched weights and in fact didn't do a whole lot more than hit the bag, spar and run.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

smegmaa said:


> *Joshua did 50+ full ROM dips in one set at 240lbs*. The guy is crazily strong. He can also run 100m in under 11 seconds at 6'6.


:lol:

Video for this otherwise complete and utter bs.

Edit: For soem reason read it as pullups...still...video


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> :yikes
> 
> Kosta Tszyu and Terry Norris P4P were crazy strong too. Both had ridiculous benches over 300lbs.
> 
> ...


Dude.. I'm glad you caught on to this too. I always had this theory that if 6'3 YOUNG Foreman was around in the 90's or today.. he would have been 240 Pounds of muscles. Ali with more muscles or Joe Louis with more weight might hinder their style... but Foreman's style is ACTUALLY better with more muscles(imo)...

I think Foreman at 240 would have been something the World is not ready for..........

Now obviously old fat 45 year old Foreman went up to 250-260 but that was mostly fat and slow meat... YOUNG FOREMAN at 240 would have been an in shape 240 and would have been a fucking MONSTER.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

MadcapMaxie said:


> :lol:
> 
> Video for this otherwise complete and utter bs.
> 
> Edit: For soem reason read it as pullups...still...video


It was on the BBC, a programme called superstars in 2012.

In the gym test he did over 50 dips (the most of any athlete) & he came 2nd in the squat thrusts to an Olympic rower.

Cant find video but it happened


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

DrMo said:


> It was on the BBC, a programme called superstars in 2012.
> 
> In the gym test he did over 50 dips (the most of any athlete) & he came 2nd in the squat thrusts to an Olympic rower.
> 
> Cant find video but it happened


From memory it was 47. Either way he blazed it and won almost everything


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

Joshua is a good athlete, and strong, no doubt.

But where is the OP getting 247lbs???

Joshua just fought about a week ago, and he weighed in at 229lbs (which is consistently what he's been around for his 3 pro fights).
Here's the weigh-in vid:


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

BoxingDomain said:


> Joshua is a good athlete, and strong, no doubt.
> 
> But where is the OP getting 247lbs???
> 
> ...


He's at 235 now.. he'll be at 250 by his prime.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> :yikes
> 
> Kosta Tszyu and Terry Norris P4P were crazy strong too. Both had ridiculous benches over 300lbs.
> 
> ...


Damn! Foreman a monster!

Makes it even more amazing what Ali did.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Joshua beats Mo Farah in the 100 meters 11:53 official time


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> He's at 235 now.. he'll be at 250 by his prime.


:huh So he's put on 6lbs of muscle in about 10-days? Okay then . . . :-(

Look, there's no doubt he's a strong, in shape fighter, but why lie about his weight?
Joshua has had 3 pro fights, his weight in lbs for each:

Pro debut: 230
2nd fight: 231
Third fight (10-days ago): 229


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Dude.. I'm glad you caught on to this too. I always had this theory that if 6'3 YOUNG Foreman was around in the 90's or today.. he would have been 240 Pounds of muscles. Ali with more muscles or Joe Louis with more weight might hinder their style... but Foreman's style is ACTUALLY better with more muscles(imo)...
> 
> I think Foreman at 240 would have been something the World is not ready for..........
> 
> Now obviously old fat 45 year old Foreman went up to 250-260 but that was mostly fat and slow meat... YOUNG FOREMAN at 240 would have been an in shape 240 and would have been a fucking MONSTER.


Yeah Foreman would have been huge in the 90s or today. Ali would have also been bigger I don't think it would have hurt his speed if he put on only about 10lbs of muscle if he does it right. Joe Louis would have been bigger as well or he would fight at CW I could see both. WHo i think would be gigantic is Jack Johnson he was huge even back then in the early days of boxing and really really strong Johnson would probably be about 230-235 at 6'2'' and really really strong


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

BoxingDomain said:


> :huh So he's put on 6lbs of muscle in about 10-days? Okay then . . . :-(
> 
> Look, there's no doubt he's a strong, in shape fighter, but why lie about his weight?
> Joshua has had 3 pro fights, his weight in lbs for each:
> ...


He's 235 right now .. all muscles. Deny it all you want klit hugger.. I got inside source that makes Chef look like well a chef..
Go cook some food Klittard.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Didn't Corrie Sanders run 100 meter sub 11 seconds?


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> He's 235 right now .. all muscles. Deny it all you want klit hugger.. I got inside source that makes Chef look like well a chef..
> Go cook some food Klittard.


LOL, well I have the scales from the weigh in just 11-days ago that show exactly what he weighed in at.

I know you're trolling, but COME ON! You could at least come up with something that can't be refuted with VIDEO for the entire world to see.

You = zero credibility.


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> Didn't Corrie Sanders run 100 meter sub 11 seconds?


yes


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

BoxingDomain said:


> LOL, well I have the scales from the weigh in just 11-days ago that show exactly what he weighed in at.
> 
> I know you're trolling, but COME ON! You could at least come up with something that can't be refuted with VIDEO for the entire world to see.
> 
> You = zero credibility.


Than don't come back to this thread Klit Licker.
I don't have serious convos with you because you are inherently bias against anything ______ Just like all your kind.
Go back to CF.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

dyna said:


> Didn't Corrie Sanders run 100 meter sub 11 seconds?


and that's why he's Wlad's Daddy.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> and that's why he's Wlad's Daddy.


I always thought he was Wlad's daddy because of his mustache









But he didn't have that godly mustache during the Wlad fight, imagine what would have happened to Wlad if Corrie still had that mustache


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Than don't come back to this thread Klit Licker.
> I don't have serious convos with you because you are inherently bias against anything ______ Just like all your kind.
> Go back to CF.


You are telling me I'm biased?

Conversations with me?

You started the thread, and started it with misinformation!


----------

